
The Shipwreck of GKE Cluster Upgrade - imhoguy
https://deploy.live/blog/the-shipwreck-of-gke-cluster-upgrade/
======
verdverm
Shipwreck seems a little strong, as the experience is better on GKE than
anywhere else.

This is however an excellent list of gotchyas and best practices.

